# Another skully background anyone??



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys,

Over the past year i've been addicted to making vivarium rock backgrounds for my vivs. You can see them by clicking the link below.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/234113-making-vivarium-rock-background.html

and also

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/384239-pimp-my-viv-making-rock.html

Well myself and my husband have just finished this background! but this one took a lot of work like most backgrounds. And the viv was 2nd hand so needed some work to it.

I have a 4x2x2 and 6x2x2 still to do but going to have a rest for now.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome, love it


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

wow looks great.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

well done thats great


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

that is brilliant, i can see where all the long hours of work have gone :no1:


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

I want it!!

Looks awesome! :notworthy:


----------



## wee grant (Sep 6, 2009)

thats brill looking whats going in it :gasp:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks hunnies. My 18 month old BRB is into this viv.


----------



## wee grant (Sep 6, 2009)

not very good at things like that god knows what mine would turn out like :lol2:


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

:2thumb: NICE PROJECT :2thumb:

Where did ya get the SKULL from? Its KOOL:2thumb:

*10/10 WELL DONE* :no1:​


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I got it for £1 in Tesco when it was halloween! LOL. I just sawed the back half off and jaw, moulded it into the grout, painted it, and waaaahhh Laaaa! LOL


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

that is stunning!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

All finished!! YAY!!!! Just got to let the temps settle and keep an eye on the humidity and place a guard over the bulb.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Enjoy the movie!

YouTube - custom vivarium background project for my Boas.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well Maddy my brb is settling in nicely and I think she is pleased with her new home and extra space.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

:notworthy: Amazing!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome, can you do one for my BRB please?


----------



## Rossi_Fan_46 (Apr 23, 2009)

Those look sooooo cool. Almost expected Indiana Jones to come sprinting out with a gold effigy, while being chased by a huge rock ball lol. Very nice work indeed:no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you hunnies!

Indiana Jones did visit our last viv project! but we can't find him anymore?? I think he got eaten by snakes! LOL
hehe he he hehe...


----------



## Rossi_Fan_46 (Apr 23, 2009)

Youtube home vid approaching methinks, with juve Iggy as the obligatory "monster that time forgot"


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Rossi_Fan_46 said:


> Youtube home vid approaching methinks, with juve Iggy as the obligatory "monster that time forgot"


Now that sounds cool!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Next project is going to be on a 4x2x2 viv. But need to save some pennies first and re-organise the livingroom so I have enough room to work on the viv.

This viv is for Pandora my common boa as she's getting quite big now and quickly out growing her 3ft viv.


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

another great skull background Becky, love it :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Superfreak said:


> another great skull background Becky, love it :no1:



Thank you hunny! I might give the viv some attention today if I get time as i'm itching to get it finished. I have this picture in my head of the finished result and get all excited :mf_dribble:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the skull cave on this one


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

loving the skull made into the hide awesome :notworthy:


----------

